# Constant reboots ppc G4



## toroamericano (Jul 22, 2017)

I recently installed 11on a G4 17" PowerBook and I am experiencing an issue where FreeBSD gets partway through the boot process (like ~60% through a dmesg) and it reboots and repeats the process until I force power down with the power button. Any ideas where I can start looking for resolution to this issue? I followed the guides for ppc. OpenBSD boots fine but has other issues that caused me to try FreeBSD.


----------



## msplsh (Feb 26, 2018)

I had a similar issue, would panic on this patch and reboot.  Do you have an iPhone or something that does slow-mo video?  That's how I figured out what the deal was.


----------

